# Bella day 145



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Quads Sunday Night, Quints last night...and Bella is on day 145. Whaddya all think??


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm going to hazard a guess at triplets but quads or quints wouldn't be all that shocking would it. Haha


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Either that is a strange photo or she is really long,.

I will say triplets.


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

I am hoping triplets at the most. I love having those quads and quints but not sure my heart can take any more!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm going to say quads! :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Quads. Three girls :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

You know hun, I think you maybe out numbered (literally). I think she's going to drop a litter on you too.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

And if you don't think you can handle them, ship them to me. :shades:


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Holy Cow!! I'm gonna end up living in the barn


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh lordy she is carrying a load :help:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Are you having to bottle feed some of those babies? Holy C***. I don't know what I would do if I had more then triplets. 

I say if she gives you quads or more then oh well what is a few more mouths to feed? Right? :ROFL: 

She looks like she is very happy.


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm bottle feeding 2 of the quints. Hopfully they will be the only bottle babies this year (fingers crossed)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow.... She is .........really really "BIG" :shocked:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

And there it is.... you just HAD to post pics of Bella didn't ya??? :doh: 

Yeah Robin.... I really think she is carrying a load! I would say ATLEAST triplets... possibly quads... but you know... if she does have quads you could always send the unwanted ones to my place :greengrin: :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Quads! :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy:


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Hush your mouth woman!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thunderhill said:


> Holy Cow!! I'm gonna end up living in the barn


 :slapfloor:

Holy Cow is what I said, when I saw her pic. It's gotta be 3 at least. Pretty soon they'll be more goat stuff in the house, than your own things. :wink:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

:shades: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep, quads is my guess too. Lucky to be you! :wahoo:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:girl: :boy: :baby: :baby: :baby: :ROFL:


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Today is day 147 and Bella is still livin' large


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

When oh when will she go?


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

There best be TONS of pics as SOON as she kids! :greengrin: ......with those quads :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh Eeekk!! Bella..Run..Run from the tongue of those wicked women goat prophets!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I am so hoping each one of them gets the quads they are predicting upon you ThunderHill. :hair: They like to do that to me too after all my complaining of 1 set of quads and 1 set of triplets in 2008


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I love multiples. So long as they're all healthy and active. Bring on the multiples to me!


----------



## Thunderhill (Jan 7, 2008)

I wish Quints on them....at least once


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Well considering you've had quads, you've had quints...

I think that Bella's gonna give you sextuplets.

Maybe... :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: :baby: ?

=] bwahaha :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------

